# Kel-Lite Reflector Resilvering



## gchand (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi All,

This may or not be the appropriate forum in which to post this question, but I have a friend with a 1980's era 5-cell Kel-Lite flashlight with large head. The reflector in this light was in very bad shape - my friend has polished out the original silvering, and now has a polished aluminum reflector that obviously doesn't perform as well as the original surfacing. Is there anywhere that my friend can get his reflector re-silvered at reasonable cost/convenience??

Thanks in advance for any pointers.


George


----------



## scott.cr (Jul 3, 2006)

About seven years ago I had an automotive body shop apply a silvered finish to some plastic pieces. They only charged me around $40 for the job... the place I used is now out of business, but auto body shops might be a good starting point for your search.

Good luck!!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 3, 2006)

You can paint it, you can nickel it, you can chrome it, or you can aluminize it. The original coating was aluminum. Chrome is much more durable, but more expensive and not as shiny. Try looking up "plating" in the phone book. Ask around machine shops, and car or motorcycle custom garages. They'll know someone in the area.

If all else fails, the reflector size is pretty standard and you could rob one from another brand of older light.


----------

